# Addendum to Tomatoes



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Pommadore? Not sure how to spell it. Wrote a new song. Want to hear it? Here it goes!

So here is a crafty summertime dish for that excess of tomatoes your vines should be producing by now Hah!

dozen fresh tomatoes without blemishes and cores diced with the juice reserved.
1 big sweet onion Vidalia or Mattamuskeet or Spanish sweet will do. Diced
Some colored peppers Reds and Yellows if you have it diced.
1 can of black olives diced
3-4 cloves of garlic smashed and diced[ I put in the fresh stuff I just pulled from last season]
2 tablespoons each of fresh oregano and sweet basil[ you are growing tomatoes without these 2? Uh we have a problem.]
10 or 12 Capers plus 1 teaspoon of the juice. Capers can kill it. do not overdo.
High End Olive Oil.
Some sort of wide noodle Like a Barilla Fettucini


On Medium heat: Start the tomatoes and olive oil, add garlic and onion till it smells right add the peppers,capers, and olives until soft. The peppers will help here to kill the acid from the tomatoes and thus yeild a sweet broth.Can also add a dash of Balsamic vinegar for same result. Add half of the herbs reserving the other half until nearly complete. Should be developing a good tomatoe broth at this point If not heat is too high. Noodles should be cooking already. This can be made plain or with Shrimp or any other seafood added in. Just before removing from heat sprinkle in the remaining herbs.
Plate it over the fettucini and then ladle the Pommadora? over. I shave a Hard Romano over this and serve with Garlic Bread and maybe a Cab Sav or any Diego Red, or is that Dego Red?
PS I served this with sauted Swordfish over the top.Fish can go right in the same Saute pan[14 "] towards the second half of the recipe. My main bitch about Swordfish is that it is always too dry. Tomatoe Broth worked wonders for this application. Fish was super moist and worked well with capers and olives. Shazaam!


----------

